# Modelers Resourse on indefinate hiatus



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

*Modelers Resourse on indefinite hiatus*

I talked to Fred at Modelers Resource today.
It seems he will be putting the magazine in mothballs for a while.

http://www.modelersresource.com/images/themag.jpg

Fred is one of the good guys in modeling and I hope he will publish MR
again some day.

Fred I wish you best.

Thanks for a great magazine.

George H. Boyd.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm sorry to hear this... sorry for we modelers, that is. If Fred feels this is the right decision for himself and his family at this time, then I'm in full support. MR will be sorely missed in our niche of this hobby but, hopefully, we'll see it resurrected again in some form in the future.

Thanx Fred for all the great articles! My best to you and yours!

- GJS


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I Just Bought the Issue with "Tattoo" (Summer #61) So I'm just wondering when this "Hiatus" will go into effect? Please Understand Fred WHENEVER you return I'll be waiting,Subscription Money in hand! THANKS


JOHN/LONFAN my Subscription ran out with Issue (Spring 05 Natilus Cover) I didn't renew cause I was Moving. I hope you come back.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Butbutbut.... 







lonfan said:


> I Just Bought the Issue with "Tattoo" (Summer #61) So I'm just wondering when this "Hiatus" will go into effect?


 Didn't ya read the link? After the next issue (62) is published.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ditto what Thunderhawk and Batman said - Fred and all of his contributors were instrumental in sustaining and nourishing this hobby. I'll miss it.
Best of luck in your future endeavors.

Chris


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Holy suckfest Batman!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHOOT! Man, this sucks!!! Is figure modeling dying?!! 
I wanted to submit an article , and Fred encouraged it....
BaaaaaaaaaH!!! Maybe his acting carreer is taking off?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

MR will be missed by this modeller for sure . here's hoping it's not too long before they're back .
hb


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

No John- To be Honest I didn't have Time I only got the Gist of the Bad News I KNOW I KNOW "How Long would it have taken to click over?" But I've got THREE Monsters AT HOME ALL SUMMER I'm Lucky I could have time to READ ANYTHING! lol

JOHN/MR. MOM/LONFAN


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Aw MAN.... and I'm 4 issues into a subscription! 

I know they're gonna prorate refunds... but I'd rather have the magazine! Oh well...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Yaaaaa!!!!!*

Well this is rotten news for all of us! But no, Mitch, the figure modeling hobby is not dying - it just lost an important venue - temporarily, we must hope. _Modeler's Resource_ has, as we all know, been a labor of love for Fred; so if he's had to step away from it rest assured it's for good reasons. There are other genre publications out there in print and online. But they won't be the same as _MR_.

I'm with The Batman in being grateful for all that came from Fred's efforts and in wishing the best for Fred and his family.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Not good at all. But the key word was "hiatus" right?! Excellent magazine.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

How sad







It was seeing the Modelersresource mag at a store that let me know that there was a Garage Kit industry out there, that there were model shows close by, etc.









I thank-you Fred and company for what you have given to us. Hope for the best.









Gerry-Lynn

PS Still looking forward to issue #61!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

That does suck, and not just because I sprung for a two-year subscription. _Modelers Resource_ was by far my favorite modelling mag.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Well this is rotten news for all of us! But no, Mitch, the figure modeling hobby is not dying - it just lost an important venue - temporarily, we must hope.


 What? It's over. PL is out of business and apparantely so is this magazine. The joyride is over. The only figure kit you'll get is a garage kit.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

There's still:

http://www.amazingmodeler.com/

and

http://www.kitbuildersmagazine.com/Main.htm


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

those are great magazines but MR had such a down home regular guy feel to it . that's what i'll miss the most . 
hb


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I preferred MR to those other magazines too. They seemed to have more articles on the types of models I liked....mainly figures.

That was one magazine I read from cover to cover as soon as I'd get it home. I hope the hiatus doesn't last very long.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

When I got back into the modeling hobby a few years ago (thanks to PL), I made sure to get each new issue of this magazine. Sigh. To me at least, the model kit figure business is finally dead as I just don't care to work with resin models and find most of them just too darn expensive to boot. Even after PL was bought out, I still enjoyed reading the magazine and seeing what others could do with garage kits, even if I wasn't into resin, so the magazine will be greatly missed here.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Fred,

Thanks for all the articles and mags that we did see and read. You are truelly a "stand up" guy and I wish you the best of luck in where ever life leads you!

I've enjoyed reading the magazine for many years and it's true..I also read it from cover to cover among all the others model magazines out there.

It really did have a special feel to it and I attribute that to your touch in the process. It will surely be missed!

Also, thanks for getting my kids kits into the Kids Corner of #61 issue. I am forever greatful for that! And so are they!

Bob aka MMM


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, AFM and MR were my two subscriptions that I decided a long time ago were the one's for me. I'll definitely miss the myriad tips and techniques that MR always provided.


Best of luck to Fred and his family in their future endeavors...

Dr. G.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Just when we getting to see more hardware in the pages of MR . . . 

Thanks, Fred, for publishing MR and thanks for publishing stuff I wrote. 

Jim


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

We're at a strange time due to the internet, I think. Seems it's harder for some types of magazines to stay in business. That may or may not be the problem with MR but in general, it seems we'll have to stay a little flexible in our outlook on the future of such publications.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Wellll, poop.That's two downers I've had in two weeks. first my LHS, now MR.  

Good luck, Fred. I hope your future endeavors are profitable & you can start up MR again.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, it just goes to prove what I've figured all along.....change sucks!!! Favorite bands break-up, TV shows get cancelled, the DJ you've listened to forever is suddenly not on the air anymore......now this! MR was almost like my calendar, it was how I knew that another three months had gone by (BTW, _another_ change I wasn't happy about!!). I also scan those other mags at the store, but, as Beck said, MR had a down home feel for us regular shmoes, therefore it was the one I took home. I will definitely miss it. Having met Fred at WF in '04, there is also a face behind the magazine for me. I, like the others here, wish him the best in whatever he chooses to do, hoping, also like the rest here, that the road will eventually lead him back to MR!!

Wayne


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

beck said:


> those are great magazines but MR had such a down home regular guy feel to it . that's what i'll miss the most .
> hb


 i hear you. it is a favorite of mine too!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Well dadgummit. I hate to see the mag go. A great publication with outstanding folks who put it together. Good luck, Fred. You're a class individual.

Sincerely,
Hawg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dammit, Fred, where will I have my "Them" diorama published now!?
If I ever finish it.

If I ever get started on it.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

JohnP, So YOU'RE the other guy who bought the "Them" resin kit ??
I hope to start mine someday too. I got a cool idea for dio if I find people figures the right size.

Dabbler
And MR is ANOTHER item I got into models too late to enjoy !!??


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I talked to Fred on Friday (he called me!). It sounds like he may be thinking about expanding the MR website to feature articles there instead of in print.

Jim


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

We wish you all the very best, Fred! You are one of the great class acts in this hobby, which makes the hiatus all the more bittersweet. 

I have always known Fred to be first and foremost, a family man, who gave generously of his time, talent and treasure to modelers all over the world...especially to the kids. One of the first sections I always turned to was the Kids Korner. How refreshing it was to see the excitement and pride on those faces as the kids proudly displayed their work! And some of those very kids, the next generation of modelers, belong to members of this little community!

_When and if _ you are ever ready, Fred...we'll keep the light on for ya! :wave: 


Blessings!
The Queen of Styrene


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

*Thanks from Modeler's Resource®!*

Was just cruisin' through and stopped to read these posts. I just want to say that I greatly appreciate all of you who have expressed good wishes for us. This truly has been a labor of love. Though we're going on hiatus, it does not necessarily mean the end of Modeler's Resource. We may be back eventually as a quarterly, or possibly as an annual.

In the meantime, we will be expanding our website and adding more articles there on a fairly consistent basis. And, unlike the magazine, all the articles will be in color.

We have posted an FAQ on our website, answering questions that we have received since we announced the magazine's hiatus. We would appreciate it you would all take the time to read through that 3-page FAQ (and spread the word about it, because apparently the rumor mills are working overtime and it's tough to stay ahead of that sometimes), and if your question is not asked and answered there, please feel free to e-mail us. We have already begun another FAQ and will post that when we feel we have gotten enough questions to warrant it.

Thanks again for your support. It is truly appreciated.

Regards,
Fred DeRuvo
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanx for the update, Fred!

- GJS


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Great to hear Fred - Sounds as if you are still going to be taking "Care of US"







Looking forward to seeing how things turn out!


Gerry-Lynn


----------

